# Hey Melissa



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

We need photo tips!!! Please share with us some of your favorites.hoto: hoto: hoto:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations on 1K!
What lens do you recommend as a good multi use lens? I have the Nikon D40?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I THINK when Dawna got her camera...she got something like a 24-180. 
That is a really good lens range. Then if you ever wanted a long one, you could get a 200-400 or something.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I wanted to add... Dawna got the D80. So she is Nikon also. 

I use a 24-70 most of the times w/ my dogs. I wish it was longer.. more like the 24-180.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Mine says 18-135. I had to get up and go look.:biggrin1: (if I'm reading the number off the right place on the lens)

Dawna


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What do the numbers mean?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a question! At the agility trial, this man was using a camera with a long lense and he was able to capture some amazing shots. I was at the same place with my digital and it was just too dark. He wasn't using flash because it isn't allowed. What can you do to make up for not being able to use flash? I am ordering some shots I will share... patiently (well not really) waiting for them to be posted!

Amanda


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Kimberly... Its the length of the lens.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks! (Millimeters?)


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

When you can not use flash, you need to raise your ISO. Thats film speed basically. LIke you used to have 400 speed film or 800.... 

It just depends on how dark it is to how high you need to raise it. If you are using a long lens, and high ISO you might still have a bit of a problem. A monopod could make it a tad better. 

Problem with dark shows, is you need a fast shutter speed to catch the action and a lens that can go down enough on Aperture. Those lenses can get expensive. Most of the more economical one, loose aperture the longer the lens. Meaning you might only be able to go down to F7.0 instead of 5.6 or 4. My lenses all go down to 2.8 and they are over 1k a piece. 

Did that make any sense?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Camera speak = foreign language.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Kimberly... yes its the focal length. So a 200mm will magnify the image several times more than a normal lens. ( say a 50-80)


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Speaking of long lenses, I've been tring to justify in my mind whether or not I should purchase a lense that is more expensive than my camera. I've been looking at the Canon "EF 70 - 200 mm f/2.8L" I seems to have good reviews. Any thoughts?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> Kimberly... yes its the focal length. So a 200mm will magnify the image several times more than a normal lens. ( say a 50-80)


 Oh, OK! Now that you say "focal length", I'm getting it. It has clicked upstairs for me.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a 55-200mm but wish I could do a better. Any ideas


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Debbie, Thats the favorite lens of most pros I know. I love it. 
Many have lenses more expensive than their camera, because you will ALWAYS have the lens and may go through several cameras. 

Canon also makes 100-400 which I used on most of my Polar Bear shots. It does not go down to 2.8 which can be problem. Other than that, its great. I would say either one. They are about the same size also.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Sally, Do you want a longer one or just a better one?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

First choice longer
Second choice better
Third choice both!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you Melissa. It is almost my Birthday so maybe I should put it on my wish list. My list is now, Hav puppy, and/or camera lense. lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Debbie, what are the odds it will be the Hav???? That would be wonderful!


----------

